# L-Glutamine Really Does Work



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

I was having the worst IBS D episode ever since I was diagnosed over 25 years ago. Four straight weeks of explosive, cramping D after every single meal eaten and upon waking in the morning. I'd run through all my usual remedies: calcium (which I take on a regular basis anyway), peppermint tea, probiotics, enzymes, more fiber, small meals, no caffeine, no sugar, no raw foods, etc. Nothing was having the least effect. When I saw the L-Glutamine post I remembered that I'd used a fiber product from renew life a few years ago that helped alot with a similar bad episode, and that it had L-Glutamine in it. So, I went to their website -- www.renewlife.com -- and checked out their product listing. Turns out they've added several new products recommended specifically for IBS. One of them was an L-Glutamine powder called Intestinew that you mix with warm water and take on an empty stomach. I went to my local health store and purchased that as well as their digestive enzymes which supply hydrochloric acid (we run out of this as we get older which is one reason we have more trouble with certain foods) along with more L-Glutamine and other key ingredients.Well, within three days, the painful gas and bloating was gone and episodes of D were far less frequent. By day five, I once again had a solid BM (hurrah!). Here I am at day seven feeling like a normal human being again, eating regular foods and back at work too.I think this product repairs the intestinal lining so that it even helps probiotics re-colonize -- something that seems to be impossible to do during really bad bouts of D which is why some of us are constantly taking expensive probiotics with little or no result. L-Glutamine might be the missing indgredient we all need.In any case, you don't need to take it forever. Once the intestinal walls are healed, you'd only start taking it again if something brings you out of remission such as, antibiotic use, gastrointestinal flu, food poisoning.If you are at your wits end, I strongly urge you to give this amino acid a try.


----------

